# Consuming Tide



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Storyline:

There could be many reasons why you are here to save your race, to have a good fight, to fight for the greater good or to prove yourself. I have accepted you into my fold while others would have killed you. I have condemned myself in the eyes of my fellow colleges. Yet we unite for one reason… to fight a common enemy… the ruinous powers of chaos. For I am Inquisitor Siliva and I welcome your kind, Eldar, Dark Eldar, Ork, Tau and any others who would join me.

This is an RP about a radical Inquisitor who believes in the use of xenos in order to fight the forces of chaos and other major threats to the Imperium (Tyranids, Necrons and even other Orks). I will be playing as the Inquisitor while the other players can play as xeno or Inquisitor hencemen who serve the Inquisitor and have the same point of view. In this rp we will fight Chaos, Xenos, other Inquisition and Imperial forces.

My Character:

Name: Siliva
Age: 32
Gender: Female
Appearance: Has Dark Black hair that reaches down to her neck and deep blue eyes. Stands about 5'9 and wears power armour which adds another feet to her height. Her armour is Black with some Dark Red on it.
Race: Human
Position: Inquisitor
Weapons: Master Crafted Combi Bolter-Stake, Needle Pistol
Armour: Power Armour, Rosarius
Other Equipment: Auspex, Frag and Krak Grenades
History/Background: Siliva was born on Carlexis. At the age of eight there was a Chaos Invasion. The Imperial Forces were slaughtered by the chaos attack. Just when all hope seemed lost, the Eldar appeared and began to fight the forces of chaos. This fight attracted a nearby Ork Wagh. As a result the Ork also joined in the fight. The war became a deadly four-way as Imperium fought Eldar, Ork and Chaos. Yet in the end it was the forces of chaos that won. Siliva managed to make it off the planet during half way the war. Her planet was destroyed by the Inquisition. The rest of her history is unknown. Yet it is rumored that she was soon taken by a black ship and was then found worthy to be an Inquisitor.
Other Info: Is a psyker. 

I will be accepting 4 regular characters. After that I will have slots that need to be filled.

Slots:
All Full Now!

Villains:

Name: Inquisitor Lord Sigorn
Age: 127
Gender: Male
Appearance: Has thin white hair and stands about 6’2. He has green eyes and several scars around his face.
Race: Human
Position: Lord Inquisitor
Weapons: Unknown
Armour: Terminator Armour, unknown
Other Equipment: Unknown
History/Background: Unknown
Other Info: Is a very powerfully psycher. He is currently taking command of the Imperial defense during the Ork attack and is watching for any signs of Heresy. He is part of the Ordo Mallues and believes the Orkz are working with the Forces of Chaos. That is all the reason he needs to take command. He suspects everyone of heresy including Siliva.

Name: Warboss Gituzga
Age: Unknown
Gender: Ork
Appearance: Is larger then an Ork nob and has many bionic parts on him including a power claw. This makes him a deadly threat.
Race: Ork
Position: Warboss
Weapons: Power claw and big shooter
Armour: Heavy Armour.
Other Equipment: Unknown
History/Background: Unknown
Other Info: Is the leader of the Ork Wagh and is believed to be working with the forces of chaos.

Name: Admantis
Age: Unknow
Gender: Male
Appearance: Has no hair and red burning eyes. He stands 8 feet tall and wears daemonic power armour. His armour is dark red and has the symbols of chaos undivided.
Race: Chaos Space Marine
Position: Chaos Lord
Weapons: Daemon Weapon and Plasma Pistol
Armour: Daemonic Armour
Other Equipment: Frag and Krak Grenades
History/Background: Classified
Other Info: It is said that he is working with the Orkz.


If you have any questions feel free to ask me.

Note: If you guys/girls want to make space marines or sisters of battle you will need a very good story for why they are working with me.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Kate
Age: 27
Gender: Female
Appearance: Light Blonde hair, that goes down to her shoulders. She has dark green eyes and stands at around 5"8. She wears a spy mask and stealth suit, with three red slashes going from shoulder across her chest and stopping at her thigh.
Race: Human
Position: Vindicare Assassin
Weapons: Exitus rifle, exitus pistol and two long knives.
Armour: Stealth suit
Other Equipment: N/A
History: Kate grew up on the streets. She was un-erringly accurate, shooting and throwing knifes and soon she was signled out by the Vindicare temple. She recieved tutelage there and became a master shot. Silent deadly and swift she honed her craft and learnt hand to hand combat as well just in case. This has made her fellow Vindicares believe that she isn't half the assassins they are. This is her first assignment when she doesn't have her mentors and peers watching over her and she is eager to prove her usefulness to the Inquisitors.
Other info: Has a hatred for chaos and will stop at nothing to see their plans go awry.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Alpha
Age: 327
Gender: Male
Appearance: Alpha is about 5'10 and hooded behind his red robes. His left eye is a red bionic that whirs and twists. His left hand is a gold bionic, each finger tip ending in a small needled point. He is almost hidden behind his hood, only his eye being visible and it is well known that he will only show his face too Siliva. His face is pale and grey, the corners of his mouth split and withered. He carries a Laspistol where ever he goes at his belt along with enough ammunition too fight a small army.
Race: Mechanicus (Imperial)
Position: Inquisitorial Henchman.
Weapons: A Laspistol.
Armour: None due to half his body being bionic he simply tends too hide behind his robes around people.
Other equipment: A bionic hand with needle tips.
History: Unknown due too Alpha being a member of the Adeptus Mechanicus.
Other information: Alpha has served with another Inquisitor but was transfered to Siliva' Retinue, He is very secretive.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard Ramo and Dark.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

What craftworld does the Warlock have to be?
Am constructing an Eldar character sheet currently, I kinda like Ulthwe but I'm not fussy.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

blazinvire said:


> What craftworld does the Warlock have to be?
> Am constructing an Eldar character sheet currently, I kinda like Ulthwe but I'm not fussy.


Any as long as it make sense.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Necrosis, isn't your inquisitor a bit on the young side? Most acolytes/interrogators don't become full fledged inquisitors until their forties the youngest after all.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Necrosis, isn't your inquisitor a bit on the young side? Most acolytes/interrogators don't become full fledged inquisitors until their forties the youngest after all.


It's not to big of a deal and I've seen younger.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Name: Boss Bigbitz
Age: Unknown
Gender: Male
Appearance: A bit darker than the standard Ork, and a bit larger as well. A Bad Moonz by birth. He's also got a Cybork left arm, with loudly whirring servos and ending in a shoddily, but solidly, built mechnical hand. He has a thick scar running from his left temple to the base of his Cybork arm, ascertained from a kopta axadint. Also has a cybork left ear.
Race: Ork
Position: Warboss/Speed Freek
Weapons: Cybork left arm also has a chainblade crudely grafted to the forearm, making it a potent weapon. His primary weapon is a Big Shoota. However, he definitely prefers to _arrive_ in a flashy style befitting a Bad Moonz, as he has his own triple-rotor Deffkopta, fixed up good an' propa as one would expect from a Warboss.
Armour: Big ole eavy armor, decorated with trophies from all over the galaxy, including, but not limited to, Tyranid shells, Space Marine helmets, horns from a Chaos Daemon, and Tau armor plates. His armor is painted black and purple checkered at the trim and black along the main parts, with gaudy silver bits and chains adorning the armor.
Other Equipment: Krak grenades.
History/Background: Starting out as a Speed Freek, he lost the left side of his head and his left arm in a Deffkopa crash. The Doks fixed him up good, and he paid for a Cybork arm to replace the loss. He was already crazy beforehand, being a Speed Freek, but the wreck must have "Rattled sumfin in 'is 'ead out a where it shoulda been" and now he's also a tad out of it at times. He's tough and strong, and is the warboss of his small band of elite Boyz.
Other Info: Has a small squad of Nobz that travel with him; Bigbitz travels for the sake of the fight alone, but is cunnin' enough to know that pinkies generally despise his race, so instead he'd rather fight beside the ones that tolerate him just to show off to them and take all the teef from the battlefield that the pinkies inexplicably (To him, anyway) dont want. His Nobz are comprised of three Mekboyz, a Weirdboy, a Painboy, and two Speed Freek Deffkopta Pilots, who also specialize in choppin' and shootin' when not on the wing (His Waagh also has the standard supply of Gretchin and a couple Runtherds). His painboy is also basically knowledgeable about xeno and human physiology, though he still retains his sadistic nature, making him a last option for everyone but the Orks themselves. As such, Bigbitz often fights by himself, his Weirdboy and Mekboyz doign their thing at the back and the Deffkopta pilots taking to the skies. He's one of the few Orks willing to listen to and even take advice of pinkies (Dat crash REALLY made da boss messed in da 'ead), but retains his Orkish will and often goes berserk on his own regardless of what others want. He also has particular stakes in this engagement; He's been looking for a way to get back at Gituzga, who is the one that ended up getting him exiled with his small group of Nobz in the first place. Gituzga somehow convinced his Boyz to abandon him and join him on a Waaaagh! but never really told the Boyz any details about the trip. He never heard about his Boyz again, but knew Gituzga was out there somewhere (I kin feel it in ma gut. Now whars ma roast squig!?). This is the first real lead he's had on the location, and now he's out to settle the score, preferably with the business end of his Cybork arm.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Name: Boss Bigbitz
> Age: Unknown
> Gender: Male
> Appearance: A bit darker than the standard Ork, and a bit larger as well. A Bad Moonz by birth. He's also got a Cybork left arm, with loudly whirring servos and ending in a shoddily, but solidly, built mechnical hand. He has a thick scar running from his left temple to the base of his Cybork arm, ascertained from a kopta axadint. Also has a cybork left ear.
> ...


...Accepted. I don't want to make the warboss angry or else he might loot my ship or do something even worse.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I edited it a bit too to make it tie in too.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I like it, well done!


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

what's available? i'm thinking either a tau or an eldar.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

whiplash308 said:


> what's available? i'm thinking either a tau or an eldar.


Both are Available right now.


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

awesome, i think i'll do an eldar warlock. i'll edit this post for when i get it submitted.

EDIT: ok here's my entry:

*Name*: Talaris Brightwing

*Age:* 726

*Gender:* Female

*Appearance:* Talaris is exactly 6’, and her face is concealed by her warlock helmet. She has long, clean, flowing blonde hair, with an excellent athletic body. She has a bright, left purple eye, and a glowing, green right eye. It is also represented on her helmet, which has the eye sockets the same colors as her eyes. The runes from her rune armor on her arms also glow the same color as her eyes. The rest of her armor is a grayish colored set of rune armor, but with Biel-Tan insignias and color trims on and around her rune armor. There is a holster on the back of it for her Singing Spear, and under her robes a hidden Shuriken Pistol, if something sudden were to occur.

*Race:* Biel-Tan Craftworld Eldar

*Weapons:* Singing Spear, Shuriken Pistol

*Other Equipment:* Psychic Powers

*History:* Talaris was once a Howling Banshee before she turned to the Path of the Seer, which explains why she has such a great fighter’s body. She has been known to never get scathed in a battle, and always was second in charge whenever a Howling Banshee Exarch was absent from battle. In a past battle, she got ejected from the Path of the Banshee for her recklessness, and therefore spent 100 years in exile from war. She then went to the Farseers of Biel-Tan and they forgave her, and allowed her to become a Warlock of Biel-Tan.

*Other Information:* She has learnt the ways of Warlock psychic abilities, and has mastered Enhance, which gives her and her allies a bonus in hand to hand combat with better accuracy and quickness.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard Whiplash.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh, you got a warlock now, okie then lets see...
Tau Pathfinder, Kasrkin, Banshee or a Callidus Assassin?
Decisions decisions...
Any suggestions?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

blazinvire said:


> Oh, you got a warlock now, okie then lets see...
> Tau Pathfinder, Kasrkin, Banshee or a Callidus Assassin?
> Decisions decisions...
> Any suggestions?


Incubi would be awesome but since you didn't pick it how about Tau Pathfinder since we already have an assassin, an Eldar and Imperial henchmen.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

I did _think_ about the Incubi but I wasn't confident on my ability to be sadistic.
I could give it a shot I suppose but any true DE player will prolly flame me.
Then again what DE teams up with anyone but other DE?

I'll try making a few character sheets and see how that goes


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Incubi aren't really sadistic. They are very quiet and they protect their masters very well and make sure no harm comes to him. They are different from the rest of the dark eldar.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

does the DE have to be an incubi? or could they be a haemonculus or something else?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> does the DE have to be an incubi? or could they be a haemonculus or something else?


It doesn't have to be an Incubi. It could be a Haemonculus or something else. A Haemonculus would be very usefully. They are able to put the Inquisition to shame when it comes to torturing.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Solves that problem, I lack too much knowledge of DE so I'll go with the pathfinder


*Name:* Shas'ui'Ori'An (Ori'An)
*Age:* 33
*Gender:* Male
*Appearance:* 5'5'' with a very deep blue tint to his skin, he has bright green eyes, and his facial features are very narrow and defined.
*Race:* Tau
*Position:* Shas'ui Pathfinder
*Weapons:* Pulse Carbine with Markerlight Target Designator 
*Armour:* Standard Issue Fire Caste armour, of the Fal'shia Sept
Other Equipment: Many, many Photon and Plasma Grenades, as well as optical hard wiring from when he used to use a Rail Rifle
*History/Background:* Ori'An had a reasonably unremarkable ascension to military service as a Fire Tau, like most others, but he had quite the talent with weaponry, not just on its use. As a result he spent most of his time amongst the Earth Caste when he wasn't deployed for battle, he served under a commander who was most fond of The Patient Hunter so as such there was quite a lot of spare time as traps were setup.
As a Fire Warrior he did make a habit of firing a great deal more shots than everyone else, it was a strange day indeed when Ori'An came away from a battle with bullets to spare. However as a Pathfinder it really only got worse, Pulse Carbines having an increased rate of fire and the team's Devilfish holding quite an ample supply of ammunition.
So as a result he was forced to use a Rail Rifle for quite some time as a Pathfinder, the weapon taught him restraint a lot faster than three of his teachers could. But now he's returned to using his trusty Carbine, still a little trigger-happy yet he tends to make his shots count more often now.
Though recently he has acquired a fondness of grenades...
*Other Info:* Has quite the affinity for technology


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

PMed my idea for a battlesister, let me know if it's ok, then I'll post the character.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Blast my British sleeping hours I missed all the Xenos places. Oh well I might make an Ogryn character later on or something similar. . .


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

i was really planning on doing tau, but since of my beginning fondness of eldar, i just had to do it. man, if i were to do tau, i should have done a shas'ui crisis suit..if possible.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd like to give the Dark Eldar one a go. It can't be that hard surely? (Famous last words).

*Name:* Araqir Keth

*Age:* 952

*Gender:* Male

*Appearance:* Tall and thin, but wiry. Deathly pale with dark eyes and jet black hair. 

*Position:* Dark Eldar Warrior

*Weapons:* Splinter rifle with combat attactment, pair of splinter pistols each with combat attactment.

*Armour:* Black armour which appears to absorb the light with a smaller than average helm with a bright red blood drop insigina above the glowing red eye lenses. The entire surface of the armour is covered in small, ravor sharp hooks and barbs. His splinter rifle is stored across his back and the splinter pistols are stored in holsters around his waist.

*Other Equipment:* Has many poisons and other small torture devices concealed around his person.

*History/Background:* Unknown to all but himself. He has only joined Siliva's group because of the promise of plunder and will do anything to get it.

*Other Info:* Is a standard member of his race. Hates everyone and everything and takes great joy in inficting pain and suffer on others.

Now I know he's not a Incubi or Haemonculus but I felt that there was a wider scope out there in the warrior role. I hope this is okay?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

blazinvire said:


> Solves that problem, I lack too much knowledge of DE so I'll go with the pathfinder
> 
> 
> *Name:* Shas'ui'Ori'An (Ori'An)
> ...


Just wondering whats the reason you joined Siliva and her group. Besides that everything else is fine. Consider yourself accepted as soon as you find a reason.


solitaire said:


> Blast my British sleeping hours I missed all the Xenos places. Oh well I might make an Ogryn character later on or something similar. . .


All the Imperium slots are full to. Meaning all the slots have been reset.



Sarcasm said:


> I'd like to give the Dark Eldar one a go. It can't be that hard surely? (Famous last words).
> 
> *Name:* Araqir Keth
> 
> ...


Accepted.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Name: Elisa Sabbatine Melchest
Rank: Seraphim Superior
Age: 27
Race: Human
Faction: Adepta Sororitas, Order of the Valourous heart
Description: A short young woman, with a deeply tanned skin and black hair. In contrast, her eyes are sky blue. She generally wears the black power armour and black robes of her order. Upon her armour are several purity seals, and quite oddly, her left shoulderplate does not bear the inquisitorial I but instead is red, with a bone skull with horns emblazoned on it.
Wargear: Dual lightning claws, boltpistol, jump pack, Sacred Incense, frag & Krak grenades.

Background:
As an orphan, Elisa grew up on the Saint Sabbat schola progenium. After completing the schola, and due to her already considerable skill with close combat weapons, she was sent to the adepta sororitas of the Order
of the Valourous Heart.
She was a good student, and due to her natural ambi-dexterity, agility and reflexes, was assigned to become a Seraphim. As seraphim, she was sent along with the rest of her squad and numerous other sisters to assist in the cleansing of a demon world, to purge the cultists and demons while fighting alongside members of the Excorcists and the Grey Knights.
As she and her sisters assaulted a bastion of cultists, she and the seraphim used their jump packs to assault them from above, to stop them from completing a foul ritual to summon greater demon.
During their battle on the rooftop, the central roof collapsed, sending her and her sisters directly down into the ritual chamber, just as the ritual was completed.
Unfortunately for Elisa, she fell directly in front of the main altar, where one of the cultists, chained and ready was awaiting for the demon to take possession of him. He broke his neck when she landed on top of him just as the demon was about to possess him, instead, he used the power of the ritual to inhabit her.

She was still screaming and fighting the demon as the excorcists finally broke into the bastion's main chamber, seeing the other sisters having dispatched the cultists present, kneeling around her as she still fought the demon inside. They joined the seraphim, forming a circle and began chanting, calling upon the holy emperor and their intimate knowledge of demons to aid her.
With their strength added to her own, she defeated the demon inside, and sent it back screaming into the immaterium.
Horrified and lucid from the experience, she was taken onto the battlebarge of the excorcists, where apothecaries and a librarian slowly helped her recuperate from the experience. Finally, after months, the librarian confirmed she was indeed truly untainted and free from the demonic influence and awarded her a purity seal to attest to her experience.

As she had touched chaos so closely and come out unscathed, like the battlebrothers of the excorcist chapter, they felt akin to her, and were impressed with her mental fortitude and dedication to the emperor. As a token of their respect, they let her train with their scouts and marines for several years before she returned with her newfound knowledge regarding the ruinous powers, along with a pair of lightning claws adapted to fit
her power armour.
She was promoted to sister superior and considered a veteran even by her peers who were much older in years than her, finally, word came of an inquisitress seeking the aid of the sisters against the ruinous powers, she was sent to be at her disposal.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Name: Elisa Sabbatine Melchest
> Rank: Seraphim Superior
> Age: 27
> Race: Human
> ...


I accepted an Ork Warboss so why not this? Accepted!


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

So when is it gonna start?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Wait for meee, I'll have a Harlequin character within the next couple hours. . .

EDIT:

Name: Enoch Slaeydr

Age: 874

Gender: Male

Appearance: Dressed head to foot in a violet and crimson holo-suit. He also wears a glittering golden hood that contrasts greatly with the deep black cloth that is pulled over his face, instead of the usual face mask used by his kind. His face always shape shifts into his targets worst fears during battle. On his back rests a Creidann grenade backpack designed to fire hallucinogen grenades into the enemy as they charge.

Race: Eldar Harlequins

Position: Shadowseer

Weapons: Shuriken Pistol, Jester staff that has a large scythe-like blade and a spike on the base and a traditional joker's head on the other.

Armour: Holo-Suit

Other Equipment: Hallucinogen Grenades, Flip Belt, Veil of Tears Psychic Power.

History: Enoch Slaeydr was always fascinated by the Harlequins even as a child and where many sought to avoid them outside of masques he sought out more and more information on them. One day he managed to meet one of the Harlequins when they were visiting his Craftworld and they entered into a deep conversation. It was only when they were half way through that he realised that he was talking to a Solitaire. Horrified, he attempted to end his own life there and then but was stopped by the Solitaire and given the opportunity to join their ranks. Slaeydr excepted and eventually grew to the level of Shadowseer, perfecting the art psychic hallucinations and misdirection. He has grown to hate Chaos over the years in all its forms and don't see other races such Humans and Tau at all evil in comparison. This lead to him meeting up with the Inquisitor Siliva and he has fought with her in two previous minor incidents against Chaos and aided in other ways such as gifting knowledge or resources at other times (hope you don't mind me adding that in).

Other Information: Slaeydr is very acrobatic and fast yet lacks the strength or weaponry to punch through tough armour such as Terminator etc. He can also use Veil of Tears to conceal him and his allies or trick the enemy into stumbling into a trap or revealing information in an interrogation. . .


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Lol! I woulda thought it'd be obvious why a Tau would be helping out Siliva
FOR THE GREATER GOOD!
Seriously... Tau are just too... goody goody sometimes... I mean what kinda Tau wouldn't take up the opportunity to ally himself with all kinds of people? They're obsessed with alliances and helping people, I just figured he'd join because it was the nature of Tau.

Or did you want something more specific?


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

also, tell me, why is nobody a healer or something? NO APOTHECARIES? depressing lol.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

whiplash308 said:


> also, tell me, why is nobody a healer or something? NO APOTHECARIES? depressing lol.


What are you talking about? The warboss has a mek boy. He'll fix you up good and well with some bionic parts.

On a serious note this rp will start tomorrow. I'm waiting to see if BAV makes a character.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

solitaire said:


> Wait for meee, I'll have a Harlequin character within the next couple hours. . .
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Silly me I forget about you. Your accepted.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'll edit my Nobz to include a Painboy just for you guys 

Dont worry. He knows pinkie physiology. Its just that he doesn't much care for anesthetic.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Note to Ori'An: Don't get shot

Well, at least Ori'An can hurl photon grenades everywhere and blind everyone so he doesn't get shot


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

There hope thats not too bad. Hope I'm not too late either.

Name: Ivan Silov

Age: 37

Gender: Male

Appearance: Shaven head, a scar across the left cheek, naturally frowning with a thuggish air. Large black bags under eyes on a weather torn face. Prefers wearing a blue and white horizontaly striped singlet of the Valhallan Uniform. Doesn't wear alot of armour. Pants are standard issue Imperial Fatigue pants, clean and tidy. Over the singlet he wears a grey Valhallan Great Coat (wool), collar up. Occasionaly, if required to be in full uniform, he just buttons up the Great Coat and puts the collar down.

Race: Human

Position: Imperial Guard Veteran

Weapons: Hellgun, cc weapon (a big cavalry sword), Sniper Rifle

Armour: Flak Armour....some times

Other Equipment: Frag and Krak grenades, targeter and Demo pack.

History: Silov grew up on Valhalla, mining amongst the coal, ash and slime that resided in the deep Valhallan caves. When he was 15, Silov was conscripted into the Valhallan Army, to fight the remaining Orks who still plagued his planet. For 6 months, he spent his time training and being beaten up by the older soldiers of the Valhallan Army, as was their tradition. 
Many a broken jaw later, Silov was finally sent into battle. His transport was ambushed and after days of freezing weather and constant fighting, Silov's Regiment was saved with the help of the Imperial Guard. From a newly raised regiment of 500, only 23 remained and without any paper work or formalities, Silov was inducted into the Imperial Guard.

21 years onwards and a Captain, Silov was still fighting the Orks. All of his friends had died many times over although he always seemed to survive.

Ivan Silov is sick of surviving and has given up on making friends. His only pastime includes drowning himself in a constant amount of Alcohol and beating up recruits. He hates Orks and hates to be the only constant survivor. So throwing away his rank, Ivan Silov has gone off to find death, and to take alot of Orks with him.



He's more of an Ork hater than Chaos really. Good at killing Orks, like Prefered enemy.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Whoops made an error on my character. Shadowseers have hallucinogen grenades not plasma grenades, they have the same rules that's why I got confused. Edited to fix. On a related note it's gonna be crazy; hallucinogen grenades, photon grenades, frag and krak grenades from two separate players and Orkish Krak stikkbombs all rolling around. . .:grin:


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

We have our own fireworks display on demand! Pure brilliance!
And even with being blinded, stunned, melted, blown up, lacerated and hallucinating as a bonus!
This ain't no cheapass fireworks display!

(Gawd I hope we don't get hit with anything that sets them all off...)


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

That and if that isn't enough, we have lots of people who can hold their own in CC.. oh, and you forgot.. I have sacred incense.. so we can enjoy all of this with a wonderfull smell of incense to go with it... Groovy man!


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Hell yes! It's an acid trip!
Well think about it, we have hallucinagenics, crazy incense stuff, blinding lights and piercing noises.

Hey that is true isn't it... Well, time to think like a Tau then!
Sure, we suck at close combat, tis a pity you'll never get there XD

(with all those damn grenades I friggin hope not...*boom* *flash* *sizzle* *crack* *pop* "Anyone left...?")


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Actually.. we DON'T suck in CC.. we gots an ork warboss and his nobs, a seraphim with lightning claws, a harlequin.. Seriously.. we got CC covered..


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually, I intentionally set my Nobz in non-combat roles specifically so that it wouldn't be seen as god-modding, with me playing basically a small army while everyone only gets their one character. This way the Nobz serve more as secondary support characters.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Maybe you should get some loota's instead of nobz


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

What warboss doesn't have Nobz?

Besides, my character is left with what he's left with. His rival stole all his Boyz (Apparently to fight alongside Chaos but we dont know that yet) so now he has his loyal Nobz and some Grots who knew better than to join on some foolish, non-descript Waaaaagh with a secret destination.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> There hope thats not too bad. Hope I'm not too late either.
> 
> Name: Ivan Silov
> 
> ...


You haven't given me a reason why you would joined up with Siliva in fact you've done the opposite of that.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

GUess you'll have to grow some


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

And my vindicare can provide all the sniper fire that is required  so we are the ultimate fighting force lol


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey now, you haven't forgot about my warlock who is an ex banshee have you?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll give this a go, I'm getting in to RP's now...
Hope It's not to late to submit a DE character

*Name*: Trazmir Forath
*Age*: 159
*Gender*: Male
*Appearance*: Trazmir is tall and slender. He has a long snake-like tounge, an unusually pale pink colour. His skin is almost as white as snow, with few blemishes, wjich is unusual for a Haemonculus. He has a long scar running down the right side of his face that stands out from the incredibly pale skin. His smile is torture alone, his tounge comes out and licks his lips. If he smiles he is either going to torture, or is already torturing something, maybe you.
His uniform is horrible. Screaming faces painted on the cloth look like they are begging to be free from something. Skulls hang from the purple and black robe, swinging in the wind like pendulums. 
On his back there is a backpack made from the face of a human. In it there are many different poisions, potions and bacteria, as well as the torturous devices he used so frequently.
Covering half his face is a mask of a fallen harlequin, a heirloom passed down through generations. The sight of the mask strikes fear into all but the harlequins themselves.
*Race*: Dark Eldar
*Position*: Haemonculus
*Weapons*: Trazmir Wears a scissor hand named Marg Khal (Death Herald in the Eldar/DE language) which has inter-changeable poisons. He also has a Destructor, and a stinger which he keeps in a holster made of ork skin.
*Armour*: Trazmir wears a purple robe, with a wraithbone chest plate, picked up from a dead guardian.
*Other equipment*: None!
*Background*: Trazmir was born into a family of Haemonculi, so as soon as he could walk and talk, he trained all the time. At first, he was showing no promise, but then something clicked and he rapidly advanced through the training. By the time he was 50, he was already a flully-fledged Haemonculus and begun his work. He has created over 500 new poisons, and made a microscopic creature that could chew through almost anything, and was small enough to fit a more than effective amount into a shot from a splinter. More notably, he created a mind control bug, but in small quantities, and a wraithbone variant creature capable af firing erosive acid and cutting through armour up to power armour.
He killed and tortured his own family, and took the broken harlequin mask to show his status as the last in line of a family of fallen harlequins. He will hire out to anybody, so has dicided to join the team for the torturing and the money involved.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

We need to close the recruitment thread and start the action thread.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Shadow Hawk said:


> I'll give this a go, I'm getting in to RP's now...
> Hope It's not to late to submit a DE character
> 
> *Name*: Trazmir Forath
> ...


Welcome abroad as long as you don't use those microscopic bugs that control people.


Iron Angel said:


> We need to close the recruitment thread and start the action thread.


Indeed. I will only be accepting people profile who have *already* made a post in this thread or have characters that are not accepted.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

There hope thats not too bad. Hope I'm not too late either.

Name: Ivan Silov

Age: 37

Gender: Male

Appearance: Shaven head, a thick scar across half his left eye that continues past his temple, naturally frowning with a thuggish air. Large black bags under eyes on a weather torn face. Prefers wearing a blue and white horizontaly striped singlet of the Valhallan Uniform. Doesn't wear alot of armour. Pants are standard issue Imperial Fatigue pants, clean and tidy. Over the singlet he wears a grey Valhallan Great Coat (wool), collar up. Occasionaly, if required to be in full uniform, he just buttons up the Great Coat and puts the collar down.

Race: Human

Position: Imperial Guard Veteran

Weapons: Hellgun, cc weapon (a big cavalry sword), Sniper Rifle

Armour: Flak Armour....some times

Other Equipment: Frag and Krak grenades, targeter and Demo pack.

History: Silov grew up on Valhalla, mining amongst the coal, ash and slime that resided in the deep Valhallan caves. When he was 15, Silov was conscripted into the Valhallan Army, to fight the remaining Orks who still plagued his planet. For 6 months, he spent his time training and being beaten up by the older soldiers of the Valhallan Army, as was their tradition.
Many a broken jaw later, Silov was finally sent into battle. His transport was ambushed and after days of freezing weather and constant fighting, Silov's Regiment was saved with the help of the Imperial Guard. From a newly raised regiment of 500, only 23 remained and without any paper work or formalities, Silov was inducted into the Imperial Guard.

21 years onwards and a Captain, Silov was still fighting the Orks. All of his friends had died many times over although he always seemed to survive.

Ivan Silov is sick of surviving and has given up on making friends. His only pastime includes drowning himself in a constant amount of Alcohol and beating up recruits. He hates Orks and hates to be the only constant survivor. 

Throwing away his rank, Ivan Silov has gone off to finally find death and importantly Warboss Gituzga (the Ork that slaughtered Silov's company and spared Silov, just to humiliate and mock the beaten Captain). After a year of searching, Gituzga's name has popped up along with the Chaos Lord Admantis and Inquisitor Silvia. Seeing Silvia's renegade rabble of warriors as a good chance to find a way onto the planet and to the Warboss, Silov has willingly lent his service to the radical Inquisitor.


There you go Necrosis, a good reason as to why he's joined.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> There hope thats not too bad. Hope I'm not too late either.
> 
> Name: Ivan Silov
> 
> ...


Accepted. Now it's time to start this rp.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name Derksag
Age 4,065
Race Dark eldar Incubi
Equipment: Shredder, Blaster and Power sword

Description; His face is hidden by a mask that exposes only his mouth. He is tall for his race and his slender physique hides the immense power he can exert.

Personality: He is calm in all circumstances though the streak of malice in his personality means he is a sadistic and solitary creature. He needs firm handling but under the right leader he is a deadly weapon as the intelligence of the eldar and the mallice of chaos come together to form a merciless killer. 


Bio: He became the Incubi of the dark eldar lord Cabalsc after many years of trusted service as a raider. He distinguished himself by fighting away a group of treacherous dark eldar that dared to attack his lord. He and his lord fought back to back cutting a path to safety. 

On the day that would twist the fate of Derksag, they were attacked by another lords retinue and over 20 warriors. The bodyguards of Cabalsc died one by one till the Lord and Derksag were left alone amongst the dead. The lord fell next as an incubi struck the weak armour under his arm piercing his heart. Derksag enraged by his failure jumped forward to protect his lords broken body slashing with furious swipes of his sword. Warriors fell, necks slashed open by the arcing blows, yet eventually Derksag was knocked down. 

Despite his valient struggles he was subdued and subjected to torture by his captors yet instead of breaking his spirit a deep hatred festered and began to bubble with anger. He hated his own race and desired only to escape his prison

One day he managed to loosen one of his chains and as the dungeon door opened he exploded outwards snapping the necks of the guards. Through the corridors he ran. Finally he killed an Incubi and took his power sword, shredder, blaster, mask and armour before making his escape.

He began to walk the webway alone blindly running until he appeared upon an Imperial world. He was met by the radical inquisitor Siliva and though he tried to fight he was subdued by her team. She offered him a place in her team and he accepted seeing the chance to be able to use his skills and be treated as an equal.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I've altered my weapon slightly just so that it's easier to write about. I've just taken out the poisonous spikes and instead added a large scythe-like blade with a spike on the base. Hope it doesn't matter. . .


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

solitaire said:


> I've altered my weapon slightly just so that it's easier to write about. I've just taken out the poisonous spikes and instead added a large scythe-like blade with a spike on the base. Hope it doesn't matter. . .


Of course not.


----------

